# Gap between vaccinations.



## showjump2003 (15 August 2007)

My vets are unfortunatly hopeless! I am never given much info and never get reminders about vaccinations ect. Although my horses have always been vaccinated, last year the vaccinations lapsed for a few weeks which ment for competition they weren't covered. So I decided to start them again with both horses. Just to make sure there is no cock up, what is the duration between each jab ment to be?


----------



## jumpthemoon (15 August 2007)

I think between the first and second itas about 90 days then 150 - 215 days between second and third


----------



## Gorgeous George (15 August 2007)

I was told by my vet no more than 6 weeks between 1st and 2nd and then have the 3rd one done 6mths later, which fits in with the 150-215 days.


----------



## zigzag (15 August 2007)

2nd one to be done 4/6 weeks later, 6 months for 3rd one


----------



## Quarrybank (15 August 2007)

Riding club rules state-
Valid Certificates  Vaccination Procedure

Each Horse must have a valid vaccination certificate, which undeniably relates to that horse, completed, signed and stamped on each line by a veterinary surgeon, who is not the owner of the animal. It must state that the horse has received two injections for primary vaccination against Equine Influenza given no less than 21 days and no more than 92 days apart. (Only these first two injections need to have been given before the horse may compete). In addition a first booster injection must be given no less than 150 days and no more than 215 days after the second injection of the primary vaccination. Subsequently, booster injections must be given at intervals of not more than 1 year apart, commencing after the first booster injection. None of these injections must have been given within the preceding 7 days, including the day of the competition or entry into the competition stables. Annual vaccinations may be given on the same date each year, but this is not recommended.







I've just had to start again to as my boy was ill when he needed his booster!


----------



## jumpthemoon (15 August 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I think between the first and second it's about 90 days then 150 - 215 days between second and third 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ahhh so I was wrong about the first - second jabs...I remembered the last bit because my horse is due soon, sorry!


----------



## Loupride (15 August 2007)

Slightly off topic but I got the fright of my life when I check P's passport and he is due is annual booster by Friday! He is still at grass, is coming back tomorrow night and have arrange to drop by the vet on the way home. I know Im cutting it VERY fine but will I get away with it????


----------



## Zebedee (15 August 2007)

Yes its fine to have them done on the exact day they're due.


----------



## icemaiden113 (15 August 2007)

The exact time scale is, 21 to 92 days between first and second vacc then 150 to 215 days for third, then on or before 365 days for boosters. (i know 'cos i work at a vets!
Hope this helps


----------



## showjump2003 (15 August 2007)

thank you very much


----------

